# Magnificent Mini Lops



## Elf Mommy

This is a thread for all those who have mini-lop photos to share with us! Please post and share your smiles with the rest of us!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

oooooohhhhhhhhh I am excited i love lops!!!!!!! let the stalking begin,lol.


----------



## Epic_win




----------



## Lover_Of_Lopz

Summer i love to kiss her :inlove:


----------



## Epic_win

Splinter Binky with ears flying!


----------



## Fuzzy

This is Bunny. Don't be fooled by this look:







"Huh? What poo? That's not mine"






This was taken during the summer, hence the "melting"






He thinks that if he can't see us, then we can't see him...






"I need a treeeeeat!"


----------



## Elf Mommy

*Fuzzy wrote: *


> This was taken during the summer, hence the "melting"



THIS, has got to be the BEST bunny melt I have EVER seen!!! Toooo sweet!


----------



## Bo B Bunny

I agree! that melted bunny is precious! 

I also love the hidden bunny - ours think the same - no see you....... you no see me!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

I am so loving this thread!!!!!!!! :inlove:


----------



## Epic_win




----------



## Mai_Roberts

awh, they are all so cute!!! :heartbeat:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

*Epic_win wrote: *


>


i absolutely love the color, the blue eyes, the smudge mark on the nose!!!!!


----------



## Fuzzy

*Epic_win wrote: *


>


Wow she hasvery long ears!


----------



## Epic_win

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> *Epic_win wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> i absolutely love the color, the blue eyes, the smudge mark on the nose!!!!!
Click to expand...


Splinter says Thank You!


----------



## Epic_win

*Fuzzy wrote: *


> *Epic_win wrote: *Wow she hasvery long ears!



I know! It's hard to believe that Splinter and Adeline are related.


----------



## Zee

Just had to add my man to this thread

The sleeping prince, lol


----------



## Degu

Hehe. Here are some of my Appa:






















And some of Basil:




Awkward teen ...weeks. x3













Both of the blobs:


----------



## Epic_win




----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

*Epic_win wrote: *


>


omg if that was my bag i would be opening it so that cutie could get in and i could take Splinter home with me!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Epic_win

Haha! Awe don't take my Splinter! Even though, he is a real cutie.


----------



## Infiniti

What great pictures! Everybody's Lops are so cute!

My own:

Dubby: 






Max:





Both:




Thanks for looking!


----------



## Numbat

AWWW! Cuteness overload!:blushan:


----------



## Epic_win




----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

*Zee wrote: *


> Just had to add my man to this thread
> 
> The sleeping prince, lol



He is extremely adorable! I must now go through your blog!
Such a cutie!
I'm adding him to my bunny-napping list!  

Emily


----------



## Lover_Of_Lopz

I need to get summers picks on here!


----------



## irishlops

(carmel is a mini lop... but her ears did not bother)






so theres my lops


----------



## Stanza

yay!

I love these threads :rabbithop


----------



## kherrmann3

I love your "not so loppy" lop!  Very cute!


----------



## irishlops

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> I love your "not so loppy" lop!  Very cute!



:bunnydance:

thank you!

(i dont think she minds being unique)


----------



## bearbop

here is my mini lop walter, he is a champion litterally
http://s905.photobucket.com/albums/ac258/bearbop/?action=view&current=Picture469.jpg

http://s905.photobucket.com/albums/ac258/bearbop/?action=view&current=Picture468.jpg

http://s905.photobucket.com/albums/ac258/bearbop/?action=view&current=Picture463.jpg

http://s905.photobucket.com/albums/ac258/bearbop/?action=view&current=Picture461.jpg


----------



## BunnyLovers

Lilli pictures are finally here ! ! ! ! ! !

inkbouce:


----------



## TribalJMD

just one of me and Lola, my 9 week old mini


----------



## Degu

Here's a boatload of pictures.


----------



## juju

:bunnydance:what a beutiful colour rabbit. can i have it :biggrin2:


----------



## juju

priscilla(top) , elvis (bottom) my hunny bunnys:bunnydance:


----------



## cheekynj

Aaaaw they are all just sooo gorgeous!!!


----------



## butsy




----------



## butsy

my baby girl butsy <3


----------



## Zonda_F

Here's my little guy...



























Very young in this pic, like ~4 months old


----------



## bunnyluv96

Talk to da bunny butt!! Lol






U can not seez me!






I iz tired of doin binkies right now...






Bunny snuggles can't be beat!


----------



## Crazedbl

soo cute bunnys luv the bunny in the bag rating of cuteness 100/10 lol


----------



## Daenerys

My friend's mini lop, Mellow:


----------



## isabelly

"I see you trying to sneak up behind me."

Sir Callebaut chilling in the hallway.


----------



## KaliQ

First day at home. Tired out from meeting Grandma and Grandpa








Thanks for cleaning a spot for me to lay on, Mom! I'ze so comfy!





Can I help you?


----------



## Alee C.

Here's my honey bunny:


----------



## Tammy B

This is Stewie :bunnyheart


----------



## lovelops

Ok well I have to add Lady then, my Holland Lop you guys have heard so much about... the Muhammad Ali of the boxing world who broke my ribs! Yes, here she is and also who says rabbits can't take baths! Lady never heard that before!
Since Tammy put a photo of her I'm adding a photo of me! it's no glamour shot by a long shot but to put a face to the name..

Vanessa


----------



## lovelops

Tammy B said:


> This is Stewie :bunnyheart



YEAH! Stewie!!!!!:time:


Vanessa


----------



## Tammy B

Some more of Stewie :love:


----------



## selbert

Here's Dope! He's the laziest, dopiest, cuddliest mini lop about!


----------



## lovelops

Stewie with his ears up in the box standing is a fantastic picture!!!!
What a freaking cutie!!! So he likes to play with toilet paper rolls!

Vanessa


----------



## lovelops

selbert said:


> Here's Dope! He's the laziest, dopiest, cuddliest mini lop about!



LOVE the side flopped down on the ground shots! They are just GREAT!

Vanessa


----------



## irishlops

Eyore, after being washed with special shampoo to get rid of mites and just in the hutch too.


----------



## Skyla

Quigley or Sir Quiggle-Bunny if you prefer :-D










Hes my super snuggle bunny


----------



## Skyla

Not sure if anyone can tell but Im starting to get super preggers and I thing Quigley likes my big round belly. Hes gotten more affectionate the bigger Ive gotten...perhaps the added curves are just more comfy for him! Lol


----------



## lovelops

Quigley is sooo cute! I'll repost some pics of Lady my Mini Lop or Holland Lop as we call her here!

Vanessa


----------



## pani

Lady with her beautiful hair bow!!


----------



## Skyla

Shes so pretty! Red is definitely her color ;-)


----------



## Mozza

Latte, my lovely girl!


----------



## thisisfliss

Alfy is such a babe, she's so friendly and is always doing hilarious things!


----------



## pani

Alfy and Latte have the cutest little faces! I wanna give them smooshy cuddles! 

Here's Clementine when she was just a couple of months old. 

"Mamaaaa, let me out!"







And now a bit older!


----------



## Skyla

Carrot face!


----------



## Annabell_bunny

Coming out of her box!


----------



## Annabell_bunny

Starring into darkness... =O


----------



## CapnEsah

Getting some attention


----------



## lovelops

I love the pic of Clemmie! and all the other bunnies here!!! I'm posting Lady and the new girl here...

Vanessa


----------



## DjulezTomAndFranky

Yay, all these cute lops! 
Here's Franky:


----------



## MiniLopMad

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1444430528.296493.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1444430556.682653.jpg


----------



## UPguy

Benjamin and Bonnie


----------



## lovelops

UPguy said:


> Benjamin and Bonnie



What cuties!!!

Vanessa


----------



## Ashlie

Bailey 

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1445562023.127438.jpg


----------



## Ashlie

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1445562159.406733.jpg


----------

